# SE ND hatch report



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Does anyone know how the hatch turned out in the SE where they got all the rain this spring? I would appreciate a report! Thanks!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

lots of birds and lots of corn. think late


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

The reports I've gotten this year in the SE that the Hail got LOTS of birds....look to the SW.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

The heavy rains and some of the hail really took the toll on the birds. SW ND has received just enough rain this year to green every thing up and the birds are back to record #s.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Four letters: M-O-T-T :beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

g/o said:


> lots of birds and lots of corn. think late


Definitely lots of corn this year in SE corner of the state, everyone come early and leave the birds for late season hunters!!


----------



## Springerguy (Sep 10, 2003)

Based on the scouting we've done....I'd say the wet spring had an impact on the birds in SE ND - head west.


----------

